# How to know you aren't getting a tip, Part One



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I pick up four gentlemen at a religious community center on their way to a business dinner at a nice restaurant on the other side of town. While driving they discuss business:

"I'm going to have to cut my department by 45% with the performance I'm getting."
"Tier Three profits are only up to 1.5 million for the year. What were your division's profits?"
"4 million."
"That's well into Tier Two."
"What happened when you deployed the new platforms generated by the meta-services?"
"The covalent paradigms didn't progress per the projections."
"How about the aggregate benchmarks?"
"The non-linear scaling was market driven but not mission critical. Completely underwhelming."

This went on for 25 minutes. Yeah. No tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> I pick up four gentlemen at a religious community center on their way to a business dinner at a nice restaurant on the other side of town. While driving they discuss business:
> 
> "I'm going to have to cut my department by 45% with the performance I'm getting."
> "Tier Three profits are only up to 1.5 million for the year. What were your division's profits?"
> ...


Uber : Completely Underwhelming.
Strategies Deployed undermine drivers ability to prosper.
Imbalanced management compensation in relation to duties performed.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

A handshake is one way of knowing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> A handshake is one way of knowing.


Lol. So many of them do that at the airport !


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Lol. So many of the do that at the airport !


 But maybe we'll get the "Helped with Luggage" Badge!!


----------



## Stivvy (Dec 6, 2016)

Picking up PAX from or taking them to a job that you know pays them less than we probably make in fares...  Almost feel like I need to be tipping them


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> A handshake is one way of knowing.


OTOH at least here a handshake or fist bump is pretty much a guarantee for a 5* rating.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I pick up four gentlemen at a religious community center on their way to a business dinner at a nice restaurant on the other side of town. While driving they discuss business:
> 
> "I'm going to have to cut my department by 45% with the performance I'm getting."
> "Tier Three profits are only up to 1.5 million for the year. What were your division's profits?"
> ...


Tells me the chimp has been running some corporate businesses .. lol


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber : Completely Underwhelming.
> Strategies Deployed undermine drivers ability to prosper.
> Imbalanced management compensation in relation to duties performed.


Both major parties are now owned by the corporations...


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

My best tip was a Jackson from a guy who I was dropping off at the strip club on Peachtree Industrial. He had run a limo service and knew the whole Uber story, drama etc. He was coming in at bar time so he was an insider and the trip was only $17 bucks but I took the ping from a safe house where I can sit back and punch these keys and wrestle with my dog if I feel inclined. That's not a metaphor I actually wrestle with my dog.

People have been programmed to believe Uber drivers make "Mad Money" don't need tips, when not spending sixty hours hammering through Atlanta traffic we are jetting out to far away lands enjoying the fruits of our hustle!

Anyway, on a practical level, I never expect them, never get out of the car to retrieve luggage unless it's a lady and it works for me. I did do luggage at the start but what's the point? I'm not a chi boy I'm a road warrior and if they wanted a valet they should have paid for it. Beyond that if you get a person that needs a stop along the way, I give it to them and when they say "I'll hurry" I tell them to take their time. What's the point and on occasion this rider throws a few Georges my way. In my head I think "first profit all day."

Boom!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Leaving a church...never a tip. Leaving a strip club...always a tip. Please, tell me again who is better to their fellow man? A "sinner" or a Christian?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberNaToo said:


> Anyway, on a practical level, I never expect them, never get out of the car to retrieve luggage unless it's a lady and it works for me. I did do luggage at the start but what's the point?


On a practical level, I *always* unload the luggage. For a couple of reasons... 1) I can do it faster and be on my way. 2) (and most importantly) I don't want them scratching my car with there shitty, overstuffed, zippers bulging out luggage by dragging it out the lip of the car and sliding it down the back bumper. Most people have zero respect for other people's property. The perception that I am giving excellent customer service is secondary to me in that regard. If they appreciate it and give a tip, that is just a cherry on top.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

You're online with uber and lyft.. how you know the next ping won't tip you. It's uber. 

Been riding with lyft for a little bit. But just started with uber. 25 rides in with them, one tipper. I'm quickly getting conditioned to not give a shite about uber riders. Might start giving all of them my lyft promo link. Figure the free rides will atleast get me a referral bonus.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I Just dropped off a passenger at the airport who is a member since 2014. And she told me she lives in the trump tower even though she voted for Hilary. 

And in the end she didn't tip


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jp300h said:


> On a practical level, I *always* unload the luggage. For a couple of reasons... 1) I can do it faster and be on my way. 2) (and most importantly) I don't want them scratching my car with there shitty, overstuffed, zippers bulging out luggage by dragging it out the lip of the car and sliding it down the back bumper. Most people have zero respect for other people's property. The perception that I am giving excellent customer service is secondary to me in that regard. If they appreciate it and give a tip, that is just a cherry on top.


This is totally true, When i did uber i left the trunk shut until i got out to unlock it myself and unload, the valet's were no better to be honest.

The taxis i drive now.. screw it, they have always had pocked paint around the trunk latch, and they always will... but with the taxis i get my $($ out of the car to unload luggage, more often than not, unless they already gave a tip it gets a tip.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Leaving a church...never a tip. Leaving a strip club...always a tip. Please, tell me again who is better to their fellow man? A "sinner" or a Christian?


Strip club patrons consider it a victory to leave with some change, while churchgoers consider a victory to give it all to the collection plate. Plus, the church doesn't make change at the altar...


----------

